# Mk3 oil problem



## vwhenrock (May 22, 2007)

Wasup guys well I upgrade my stage 1 kintiec to stage 2 turbo 
make the story short i think I'm burnin oil cuz it's smoking but it's not black
what can I do


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well if its blueish white you are burning oil. Black is a symptom of running extemely rich.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

oil.


----------



## vwhenrock (May 22, 2007)

How can I fix it


----------

